# Full Gallop Horse Trials!



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

This is me and Mouse competing novice level at Full Gallop this past wednesday!! our dressage wasnt too good so we finished 8th but he went double clean stadium and xc so im happy!!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

great video, use two make a great team!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I LOVE to watch jumping!
You look really good together, thanks for sharing!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

You guys looked great! Congrats on the double clean SJ round and the great X-C.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! I had a blast!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

8th place is very respectable! Congrats on your job well done, and thanks for sharing! You both look great together. Lovely rhythm that you established, very nice stadium round


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome! Mouse really loves to jump and you ride so well! You make an awesome team!


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I enjoyed your video a lot so I should thank you for sharing it. 8th place is a respectable place and you guys looked great. Congrats!


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

That was awesome!
and i must say, nice choice with the Cake song.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You guys look great!!

Okay, I just have to ask....I went to see a 16.3hh bay eventer in Maryland whos name was Muffin Man, this is not the same horse, correct?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Fabulous video!  He looks so effortless over the jumps! How tall is he?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> You guys look great!!
> 
> Okay, I just have to ask....I went to see a 16.3hh bay eventer in Maryland whos name was Muffin Man, this is not the same horse, correct?


I don't think so I think Mouse's full name is Mighty Mouse.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> I don't think so I think Mouse's full name is Mighty Mouse.


 True, but a lot of people change their names. Had to ask ;-)


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> You guys look great!!
> 
> Okay, I just have to ask....I went to see a 16.3hh bay eventer in Maryland whos name was Muffin Man, this is not the same horse, correct?


Nope! Mouse has always been mouse, but now when im competing back up in maryland, im always going to listen for muffin man on the announcer!! lol


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

we went to paradise horse trials and out of 24 horses in our division, we ended up 4th!! Im so proud of the big ol goober Mousey!! wish i had video of it!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome congrats!


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Fabulous video!  He looks so effortless over the jumps! How tall is he?


he is 17 hh at the withers but he has HUGE withers so he is more 16.2 or 3 at the back, he is def a big ol' boy! he doesnt even have to try that hard to get over the jumps!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MightyEventer said:


> he is 17 hh at the withers but he has HUGE withers so he is more 16.2 or 3 at the back, he is def a big ol' boy! he doesnt even have to try that hard to get over the jumps!


 yeah it certainly didn't look like he was exerting himself much


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

wren said:


> That was awesome!
> and i must say, nice choice with the Cake song.


Haha that is what I was thinking!
Perfect song choice!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

GREAT JOB!
I watched the whole thin and clicked the like button =D


----------

